# Wanna Make More POWER



## SouthernMudder

I have a 2006 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI, I know when I first got this bike brand new, there wasn't nothing out and i havent gave her any new modificaiton's in awhile and kinda got a bug for more power(been riding with 750 brute's and can am 800's latly lol bad idea!!). So far I just have k&n filter, HL Outlaw clutch kit and supertrapp mudslinger for power wise. Im looking at the Feirce attitude fuel controller and going to the QSC Clutch. But would like to look into doing cam, HC Piston, etc.. So would like some idea's from you guy's about makeing some more power(would like to maybe start mud racing) but keep it where I could still ride and all but have alittle pucker factory  

Here's how she looks right now 



















She turns the 29.5x12's pretty good but would like more power and wanting to QSC clutch as I think she needs little more clutch. 

Also need some idea's on radiator and snorkel's, I did them 4 years ago and rushed on them and need to clean it up some, so shot me some idea's, picture's would be great!! 
Also looking for a set of plastic's for good price 

Thanks guy's and let me hear what yall think


----------



## SouthernMudder

Just found this. Anybody try it yet?

Please post info not link - admin


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Adding the fuel controller, new cam and High compression pistons should give you a noticeable difference in power! A custom tune on a dyno will also help you get every ounce of power out of your bike through the entire power band. I saw go for it and Ride Hard bro!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

The Qsc kit in my opinion is a much better kit than the outlaw kit. Call and talk to Adam and he will get you set up. He helped me out a lot when I bought mine from him.


----------



## FABMAN

you're on the right track. however I would do all the external bolt on stuff first and see if that's enough power for you. besides you will want all of those to harness the additional power you would get from cams and high compression piston. and whatever you do fuel you also want to do timing. oh and don't forget to pay close attention to your air box you can harness a lot of power there if you make sure things are flowing enough air smoothly staying away from sharp corners whenever possible. so pay close attention when your snorkeling it and going with a larger air intake tube will help.


----------



## SouthernMudder

I already have all the externel mods besides fuel controller. I found one call'd Attitude Industries fuel controller, its all push button. I found alot of stuff on bikeman performance. So with Cam and HC piston I should still have good reliablity and trail friendly? Yeah ive heard great things about QSC and figured it would be a noticable difference over the Outlaw clutch kit im running now. I also found a Gear Reduction for my 500 28% in High, 8-9% in low and 25% in reverse, anyone run a GR yet?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

We have a guy in our group that has a HC pistons in his 800 sportsman and doesnt have any problems running hot. I dont personally have one in mine but there are several guys on the HL forum that have them and said they gained a descent amount of low end torque from the GR.


----------



## SouthernMudder

Ya I really like that gear reducation, alittle worried with the QSC Clutch and gear reduction on 29.5's in high might be reved alittle high while riding, guess if I do them both be time to look into 32 backs. Having a hard time finding HC piston for my 500, but have found cam off bikemanperformance and the attitude industries programmer off there. What you guy's think of the cam and programmer off bikeman?


----------



## Brute650i

If your looking into bikeman performance let me check in with him. I have been talking to him on getting set up as a dealer but now I see some interest in parts ill get more serious with it. I was mainly wanting it to test his turbo on my ranger. 

I have heard good this on some of his stuff


----------



## SouthernMudder

Yeah let me know wanna add more power to my 500(cam, hc piston, there attitude industries programmer etc) also thinking of adding some power to my 2012 crew


----------



## montecarlo

My gf has a 2010 500 ho (carb) and i just put a cam and hc piston from bikeman performance in it. We were out riding this past weekend and i raced my buddy with the exact same setup as me except for cam and piston, and in high range he could beat me, it was like my bike took a little longer to get going, and i was thinking that i just wasted alot money for nothing, i told him lets try in low range and i left him like he was standing still, so that made me a little happier, but im still wondering if something is wrong in the clutching. i also running heavier tires and outweigh him by about 30-40lbs


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

montecarlo said:


> My gf has a 2010 500 ho (carb) and i just put a cam and hc piston from bikeman performance in it. We were out riding this past weekend and i raced my buddy with the exact same setup as me except for cam and piston, and in high range he could beat me, it was like my bike took a little longer to get going, and i was thinking that i just wasted alot money for nothing, i told him lets try in low range and i left him like he was standing still, so that made me a little happier, but im still wondering if something is wrong in the clutching. i also running heavier tires and outweigh him by about 30-40lbs


I would think a different clutch set should solve your problem and give you a little low end torque as well!


----------



## montecarlo

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> I would think a different clutch set should solve your problem and give you a little low end torque as well!


 ya we were both running a epi mudder kit, apparently the 500 clutches are garbage and was told if i could get 800 clutches it would be way better. does anyone do the clutch work for the polaris 's like vfjohn does for the brutes??


----------



## SouthernMudder

Look into QSC for clutch


----------



## SouthernMudder

Looking go spend $4-$500 on my 500 this week. Do I order attitude industries programmer and QSC Clutch or Gear reduction?


----------



## SouthernMudder

Will be buying QSC And attitude programmer next week. 

so where can I find a bad *** cam and high comp piston? Or better yet bad *** cam and BBK?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

montecarlo said:


> ya we were both running a epi mudder kit, apparently the 500 clutches are garbage and was told if i could get 800 clutches it would be way better. does anyone do the clutch work for the polaris 's like vfjohn does for the brutes??


I just ordered an Airdam clutch for mine. Its a full aftermarket primary clutch which I believe is what VFJ does for the brutes. Im not sure if he has one for the 500's yet bc he is just getting started with the polaris clutches. You can google airdam clutches and get his number from there web page.


----------



## Brute650i

if you havent already ordered then give me a shout. We are now dealers for bikeman performance


----------



## SouthernMudder

I need a great price for a PC V with auto tune for my 2012 ranger, so it'd be under 2011-2012 Rzr 800


----------



## Southern500HO

Can you point me in the direction of the gear reduction kit you were referring to?


----------

